# Equipment for Package Bee Production



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a source where I can buy the "stuff' for package bee production.
Comments are welcomed.
Ernie


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

it will be curious to see if the handful of items needed for package production is actually commercially available. everyone I ever knew (or watched) who shook bee (in someplaces referred to as 'bump bees'*) the equipment was definitely hand made (some very crude and also somewhat heavy). via a casual review of the old bee magazines there would appear to be only a couple of variation on the equipment employed for making up packages.

*a variation of this approach which I knew absolutely nothing about during my days of making up package is the 'smoke up box' which if I did this practice again I would attempt to employ.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Greg's Heating and AC in Orland, CA makes shaker cages, funnels, etc. (530) 865-9677.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Greg's Heating and AC*

A STRONG endorsement of these folks and their excellent equipment. Pricey but worth every penny. -Danno


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Greg's Heating and AC in Orland, CA*

Thank you for the information!
Ernie


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

pahvantpiper said:


> Greg's Heating and AC in Orland, CA makes shaker cages, funnels, etc. (530) 865-9677.


Do they happen to have a website?


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't know about a website. You could call them and see. Good luck.


----------



## beehunter (Feb 5, 2009)

*A soure for package bee production*

We purchase screen wire for the shipping cages from Rossman Apiaries in Moulltrie, Georgia. The wooden boxes for shipping are made by a local man with a band saw mill and we put the wire on them. Phone # is 1-800-333-7677


----------

